

The Web 2.0 Disaster - Blog/Twitter/Maps about the San Diego Fires - far33d
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/10/23/the_web_20_disa.html

======
Hexayurt
<http://disastr.org>

I know I've discussed this here before, but this is _exactly_ the kind of
scenario that the system would handle - 300,000 displaced people in an area
with massive network connectivity, trying to figure out where to go.

These Web 2.0 sites are showing the outline of what is possible, but they
don't have the granularity (i.e. individual people looking for help) that
could be managed with a dedicated system.

The shelter, by the way, just came up on Wired. So, c'mon, somebody bite -
tell me why your mapping tech and my shelter design couldn't work for the next
fire season.

[http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/multimedia/2007/10/ga...](http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/multimedia/2007/10/gallery_instant_housing?slide=8&slideView=6)

------
far33d
I found it very interesting that the newspaper decided to use blogging
software instead of their own website to publish updates. The blog model is
very good for this kind of always changing, always updating, live news
coverage - much better than the traditional "front page" newspaper front page
model.

------
henning
Well, I live in San Diego and I didn't use any of this stuff. My first thought
when this became a big problem was not to look for mashups.

I didn't even know the Union-Tribune was blogging, I didn't see a link
anywhere on the home page because I just came there looking for updates to
their map.

The map itself is pretty interesting because it makes heavy use of GIS data,
which is orthogonal to Web 2.0 cutesyness.

